# Bellator 131: Tito vs. Bonnar To Air On Viacom’s 5* In The UK



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.bellator.com/articles/bellator-131-tito-vs-bonnar-to-air-on-viacom-5-in-uk












> Newport Beach, Calif. (November 6, 2014) – The highly-anticipated “Bellator 131: Tito vs. Bonnar” fight card will air in the U.K. on Sunday, November 16 at 9pm on Viacom’s 5*. This marks the first time a Bellator event will air on the popular British broadcast network.
> 
> “We are very pleased to have one of the UK’s most popular free-to-air networks airing one of the biggest fights of the year,” Bellator President Scott Coker said. “With Tito Ortiz, Stephan Bonnar, Michael Chandler, Will Brooks, King Mo and Melvin Manhoef all featured on this card, our friends in the UK are in for an unforgettable, action-packed night. We look forward to making Bellator an MMA fixture for our fans in the UK.”
> 
> ...


Had no idea Viacom owned 5* here in the UK.

Might tune in to see how OTT they push the Pro Wrasslin'/MMA boundaries in the main event.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I didnt know that either, but great that they have a TV deal again...better that it's not randomly on a music channel.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Just hope Channel 5 do better with Bellator than they did with BAMMA.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Get BAMMA UK guy to give Viva a call.


----------

